
A Brief Tour of Logic and Optimization - triska
https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.13975
======
triska
Logic, computation and optimization are closely related.

This informal survey gives a glimpse of some of these connections, ranging
from decision diagrams to cutting planes and constraint programming.

The paper is very accessible and contains many useful observations, practical
examples and references. I particularly liked the section about inference
duals and the logic-based Benders decomposition.

